# Car sick



## Otila (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi, 
My Puppy, 13 weeks old gets car sick and throws up. Is there something I can do or give her?


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Stela used to throw up every time she was in the car. Lots of short rides and she got used to it. Now, I take her everywhere.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

We found with one of our dogs that putting her in the footwell, so she couldn't see out, stopped her from being sick.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

We really struggled with Bracken when she was tiny. We started with her in a crate on the back seat and every time we went out she would either be sick or very sloppy poos in her crate. We tried a tablet from pets at home for travel sickness which seemed to help. We also tried containing her in different ways (not the best wording!). I can't remember which order it was but we tried her in the crate on the front seat, in the crate in the boot with our other dog and I think eventually what helped get her through it was in a harness on the passenger seat so I could talk to and stroke her. It was a tough two or three months with lost of little trips ending in a fun walk and almost everytime clearing up poo from her and her surroundings! I always put a puppy pad under her to catch the mess but I'm certain that this wasn't the cause of the problem, it was definately anxiety. Now at almost a year she travels better than Willow! You'll get there in time, just don't give up! Good luck!


----------



## Joyce (Jan 19, 2013)

HI all good advice. Kody is still not good in the car at 8 months, so every eve i drive to the local park just a very short ride away and then walk him round the park it's helping a lot because he loves his park walks so the car rides he knows now that there are something good at the end of them. Have recently gone further afield and although he doesn't like it, as long as we have. His window open he's not sick. Just hope am not speaking too soon. But try short rides with something she. Likes at the end of them. Good luck


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sami had the same problem . . started taking him on short 10 to 15 minute rides, and for some strange reason . . if I roll the window down just enough for him to stick his head out, he doesnt get sick, tap wood


----------



## nowamfound (Apr 11, 2020)

oh my fluffernutter Paris gets car sick too. and 1 time diarrhea and vomiting both. she is 4.5 months. and of course we are on lockdown and parks are closed. but occasionally i do have to run an errand.


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

My puppy was always sick even on short trips. Apparently it’s something to do with balance in the ear. He grew out of it around 4/5 months.


----------

